# Is plex without account possible?



## Cyan (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd like to setup PLEX on Synology NAS server.
I didn't find that answer on Plex website, and I think it was possible but might have been removed or is buried in hidden menus.
Maybe without account is possible only in LAN and not remote access?

I also wonder if I'm forced to register twice on PLEX website for both server and client.
I'd prefer to not be dependent on third parties to access my own files. I don't like others having personal info like that.

I'd like to connect to my own plex server from remote access using my computer's IP, without having to rely on plex to be the "man in the middle" to connect us. I understand Plex is used as a gateway to find my IP such as dyndns, but I already have such services available from my own. it also seems to take care of the connection security, which I might not get without an account, I understand that but it'll not be public and the firewall will filter the allowed IP.
I know my server's WAN IP and I think there is/was a way to set the server as "direct connection", but then I'm not sure PS4 or android Plex client would allow me to set my IP manually and only requires an account?

If not possible anymore in WAN, or not with PS4/android clients, could you at least still explain how it was done before, or how to do it in LAN? just by curiosity to know where the menu is located and see if I can stream anything without an account.


Thanks


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2020)

So I'm not very familiar with Plex, but if it works using local network access then wouldn't setting up a VPN server on your home network and then connecting to that VPN allow you to view the contents?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 23, 2020)

If it's using a computer when I'm home I just use my media player or SMB for years, it's easier.
Sometime I have to use my TV using DLNA media player from the NAS, as it seems more compatible for some weird (web) formats.

But I was curious to learn how to setup Plex too, for example to play from my phone when I'm not home.

I didn't find how to use PLEX in lan yet (to tell the truth, I didn't search a lot for client side, I've read only server side for the moment). from what I understand, it works only with computer (and VPN would work I guess).


I didn't try the bundled Synology Media player, maybe that's just enough to access my medias when on the go.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 23, 2020)

Cyan said:


> I'd like to use PS4 or other devices to watch my videos.
> If it's using my computer I just use my media player or SMB.
> 
> Sometime I have to use my TV using DLNA media player from the NAS, as it seems more compatible for some weird formats.
> ...


I don't believe its possible to use without an account, however you can turn off remote access, then it works only via LAN and no data is held. if you use remote access then plex only stores the data that relates to the transcode, but upon delivery to the end device that data then is deleted.


----------



## notimp (Apr 4, 2020)

You are doing it 'wrong'. 

First - full disclosure, I hate plex with a passion. They forked Kodi for no other reason (mostly  ) than to comply to Apples insane idea of 'our (i line of) devices should only support one codec', then bet everything on transcoding (much higher power use than playback - for no reason, see next point), were immediately superseeded by 'every (Android based) Amazon Fire stick in the world, for 30 USD can transcode everything that isnt 4k60', then bet the house on 'streaming your content over the internet - for when you want to use your phone (mostly?) to watch movies.

They are the morons (sorry) solution to watching your media library.

They got so popular, because some influencer idiots designated them as 'most easy' (people wouldnt realize how they could add smb shares to kodi for some reason), and because of iPads.

PLEASE do yourself a favor. Make the playback device beneath your TV intelligent. Any Android box will do. Use an nVidia shield TV, use some of the Zidoo (x9s, z9s) players (may struggle on some 4k content, but I like them to pieces  ), use an Amazon Fire TV 'something' anything that runs Android at this point, from 30USD upwards (pay more if you need 4K transcoding) can run Kodi, with hardware acceleration, decoding all your stuff.

You are not limited by cost prohibitiveness. You don't need transcoding. You dont need an account. And most importantly - the playback interface in Kodi is much better, than the one of your TVs native player.

Only caveat. The current default skin in Kodi (touch device input focused) isnt great (imho), I still use confluence (skin). Takes 20 seconds to change in settings.

This will give you a much more preferable experience overall.

If you go for a chinese Android box and need a remote - I love this style:
https://aliexpress.com/item/32927791407.html
(Shop around and you can get it for 10 USD.)

Zidoo boxes come with IR capability (slower than the bluetooth remote I just linked), and can be integrated into Logitech Harmony setups.

If you need a keyboard.xml remap for Kodi -

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<keymap>
    <global>
        <keyboard>
            <backspace>Back</backspace>
            <key id='61467'>Back</key>
            <info>Info</info>
<return mod="longpress"></return>
<enter mod="longpress"></enter>
<escape mod="longpress"></escape>
        </keyboard>
    </global>
  <FullscreenVideo>
    <keyboard>
      <menu>CodecInfo</menu>
      <backspace>Back</backspace>
    </keyboard>
  </FullscreenVideo>
</keymap>
```
<key id='61467>Back</key>
Was needed to get the back key on one of my remotes working - I'm not sure anymore if it was the bluetooth one - I'm posting it just in case - test it.

<menu>CodecInfo</menu>
Maps Codec info to the menu key on your remote, while playing a movie

<info>Info</info>
maps the Zidoos remotes info button (= the androids Info button) to the info command in Kodi

<backspace>Back</backspace>
Maps backspace on a PCs keyboard to back, is entirely optional

The longpress mod sections make sure some touch interface designations dont interfere with how xbev (control Kodi from your PC (keyboard)) integration works.

Thats to make everything work perfectly. Which doesnt mean, that on your Android box it doesnt - out of the box, without changing a thing, and only installing Kodi.

Install Kodi. Please. Make the playback device 'intelligent', not a transcoding server, or your TV (its even preferable over using an android based TV (you can exchange the box easier than your TV, when something better comes along that strikes your fancy)). Dont rely on your TVs playback software. And dont adhere to someones business model wanting to force you into setting up an account so they can get more money out of selling you services (or your data), when all you want to do is media playback.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Apr 4, 2020)

If you use the android plex client, though it does cost 5 dollars, it can discover the plex server over LAN without having to sign in to anything. The other alternative is to install Kodi as notimp stated and use plexkodiconnect on a client you see fit, I use an odroid-C2 myself, which will see your plex server over LAN as well. Lastly would be to use the web client Plex.Server.Ip.Address:32400/web/index.html.

Those would be the options if you do not want to create/sign into a plex account. You do lose certain functionality such as remote access for your plex server.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 4, 2020)

notimp: I expected actual information about plex when you said "I" was doing "it" wrong, and only explained why "it" was doing it wrong.
you only talked how to use another tool, so it didn't answer my question whether it was possible or not to use direct IP connection on Plex.
I never used plex, it was a simple curiosity on my own if it was possible or not.
I already have kodi on the phone, I don't know if Kodi is on PS4. I know I can get a firetv (I bought one for my parents)

Shadowkiller:
Now that's some good info !
thank you for program/plugin name.
If I understand, it's a Kodi (client) plugin to connect to a Plex server?
there's no Kodi server? At least, on my NAS server I don't have a Kodi app.

I'll read more about kodi (already installed on my phone) and that plugin.
Thanks.


----------



## notimp (Apr 4, 2020)

> you only talked how to use another tool, so it didn't answer my question[...]



Plex is the fork. Its the same 'tool' in different frontends.

I also didnt show you a tool - I told you how to set up an ecosystem. Get a 'smart' device beneath your TV, has 5 Watt power consumption instead of 120+ for a transcoding server, leads to a better usage experience (usually faster than most TVs native interfaces).

Only downside: You will use a second remote. I linked a great one for 13 USD, that also doubles up as an airmouse/keyboard. Or read up how to configure a Harmony Remote eventually (Harmony companion is my preferred one - and I've bought more expensive Hamony remotes as well. Buy it used - 50 bucks. Software is horrible - only workable on the PC side (smartphone app is a mess, dont use that for setup), but once you've set it up its still the best remote solution in the enthusiasts market).

The idea is, that you get rid of an overpowered server you usually dont need running all the time, find/set up a cheaper and more power efficient NAS solution, set up Kodi to access smb shares - and you are done.

If you want to stick to Plex - I dont support you anyhow.  Because you can have either a good solution, or you can have Plex. 

And everything you like about Plex, that isnt tied to an account, they probably stole from Kodi anyhow. 

As far as Plex' popularity is concerned, it stems directly form normal users being unable to find out how to set up an smb share. Then someone sold them a 'most easy' server solution over the top, they didnt need.

There is one aspect where Plex still has an advantage (afair), and that is if you tend to pause/resume movies from different endpoints (pickup and watch). As Kodi is focused on giving you everything you need even on 30USD endpoints, setting up a central server for pausestates/metadata is still a pain to do.

While Plex is centered around the server concept and wont do it any differently. (Meaning, you are now spending 600+USD on a server solution you didn't need in the first place.. (thats the tradeoff))


Regardless of the 'war of the brands' for your (formerly in case of plex) open source media center - you found out, that your 'solution' is to get a 'smart' endpoint anyhow. ('Plex android app works') In which case - you are stuck with a useless overpowered transcoding capable media server.

Thats Plex for you.

Another positive of Plex is, that it drew most of the 'need most easy' people out of the Kodi community - although piracy boxes (usually Kodi based) brought them back. So sadly thats a wash.



That you expected something else - when reading the first three words of a conceptual post - is not my problem.

I think I end with - I dont support Plex users anyhow, because you can either have a good solution, or you can have Plex.

So for all the lurkers that havent bought into getting a transcoding capable NAS - go with Kodi on an Android box.. All 30+USD endpoints (Android boxes) are plenty powerful enough, so you dont need transcoding. Start by paying less - keep all the flexibility (to even switch to Plex later on if you think its better..  ) enjoy the better overall solution.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Apr 4, 2020)

You dont need a Kodi server.
So you only need the plex server on your nas to be active. For example in my situation I have a FreeNAS computer that runs plex as one of the services. So my plex server is always active. So as far as we are concerned your plex server is done because the nas is handling that.

Next would be to use a client to connect to plex. As far as I know using the PS4 account requires signing in so you would need an alternative. What most people have as a client is a low power arm chip as a client, like raspberry pi, odroid-c2, those cheap s805 android boxes, or you can go as far as an Nvidia Shield. So keep in mind that since your NAS does not have CPU processing really, you will have to rely on hardware decoding of the client; basically the client has to be the one to understand how to play for format and if doesn't the playback is going to be super slow. a Raspberry pi would be good to up to 1080p content, I use an Odroid-C2 since it can playback up to non-hdr 4k content. Keep in mind most solutions would not be able to play Hi10P or 10bit x264 compression, which a handle of anime or whatever is typically compressed in, you would need a stronger client that is capable of playing it back. There are few clients that are able to do that, but I don't know off the top of my head.

Once you have a client selected, you would install your flavor of Kodi, i use libreelec myself, and allow that to boot. Kodi is basically a program installed in a OS that will handle your media. You pull the plexkodiconnect repository file off the github and install to the kodi client that you just created. After install, it does give you the prompt to sign in / type in a pin, but you can back out of that and go into the settings to set the local IP.

As long as you are on your internal network it will be fine.  I do the same thing myself, I don't create an account, but use it within the internal network at home. I lose functionality like remote play but its not that big of a deal for me as I can play it on my tv.

Edit: 
notimp, he has a synology NAS, he isnt transcoding jack with that, its already a low power nas, its not a full fledged pc server. You need transcoding if you playback certain content, namely if you have a plethora of anime unless the person is willing to reencode it into a different format. There is no hardware decoding for Hi10P x264 content, so unless the client is strong enough, you cant play back those file.


----------



## notimp (Apr 5, 2020)

shadowkillerdrag said:


> You dont need a Kodi server.
> So you only need the plex server on your NAS to be active. For example in my situation I have a FreeNAS computer that runs plex as one of the services. So my plex server is always active.


Yes, you dont need a server centered approach, period.

Kodi is endpoint focused (every single device running it is fully capable, of everything itself). Meaning, if you want to hand over playback (pickup and watch), or if you want to manage your metadata database centrally (and not on all endpoints individually), Plex still has its advantages.

If we want to go deeper into this -- for 1080p60 on your network side you need comparatively nothing (to stream it in realtime, even over WLAN). Your 'home server' can cost 20 USD (repurposed dd-wrt router), run on 5 Watt and give you all the performance needed.

For 4K you need sustained transfer rates of 5MB/s (Netflix quality) or above. You can still do this running servers that can cost 20 USD, run on 5 Watt and give you all the performance needed.

Plex if not invented for people with iDevices, would have to be invented today for everyone that tries to sell you a more performant NAS solution, for little to no reason.

First they told everyone - no, no - you need transcoding capability because of iDevices. Then they told everyone - no, no you need transcoding capability to access your media collection remotely via our Service (which is just an overpriced DDNS solution).

So Plex - if you add it up, is a scheme to gull people into buying overpriced server solutions they dont need, and paying an overpriced monthly fee for a DDNS. And its sold mostly to people that couldnt figure out how to integrate a smb share into Kodi.


You want your money spent on cost/performance - where it matters, which is a decent TV box, and not for storage.

Hence, Kodi is the better solution.

You want people not to saturate Wifi networks most of the time, because of how WLAN works (neighbors), which is why 'many capable sattelites', for most people might be a better solution still. Why not attach most relevant storage to the main playback device beneath the TV, and not to a storage server chugging 120 Watt in the basement of your house.

In the consumer space, this has become so obvious, that NAS manufacturers have now identified another "hot category" - which is the 'tv connected nas' thats not just a NAS, but also your media player and...

The idiocy at this point is boundless.

I could give you a house tour. I could show you my setup. The only IOT devices that run 24/7 in my household are a router, and a google home (the second one, because I'm lazy, and have automated some workflows using IFTTT), for 11 Watt 24/7 power usage only.

And because of full utilization of streaming services I dare not to mention, I wipe the floor with any NAS centered experience.

Average time to watching any movie, for me (after a 15 second bootup of my TV and my android box, is 15 seconds). My money is invested in a proper laptop, external scalers (esoteric, but interesting), proper set top devices under every one of my screens (end point devices). Of course I also run a NAS (as part of my router setup, and my main TV settop box also has those capabilities on its own), but mostly as a data sink.

I never could be convinced, why the server in the basement, should have transconding capabilities, while Mr former staff above then tries to feed its output into his TVs native solution accessing servers via DLNA, or plex app - that then restricts what he wants to to because of licensing issues.

And as a result, I hate Plex with a passion.

I have to add, that I am not a person that enjoys watching movies on my smartphone either. And If I watch videos on my phone 99% of that is youtube anyhow. Never once in my life, have I thought to myself - if only I could access my home media server remotely to stream video onto my smartphone now...

Which btw I can. VPN tunneling. Router. And any device acts as if its in my home network. It escapes me - why I need to invest into anything that makes that process more easy. Much less with paying a monthly fee.

Which is why I hate Plex with a passion.


Plex is literally there for people to fall over their own two feet. Its catnip for the 'I want to access my smb share on a NAS - but software says, I need account' generation. And if at the point were you formulate 'help me, I dont want to register an account to play back a movie i own' you are still not open for others to strongly second guess the life choices you've made, by joves, nothing can save you. 

(There are Kodi plugins that work as endpoints (satellites) for Plex servers as well. If you want to take advantage of the best of both worlds. So that would be another solution thats not mentioned so far, just fyi.

The answer you always end up with is - throw your TVs 'smart ' functionality to the curb, and get a proper end point device (TV box) running android. And the question directly after is - why the heck do you now need a transcoding capable server anyhow.

All the metadata scraping capability people love about Plex Kodi has invented in the consumer space. Kodi doesnt surface hide complexity (if you set the menu to expert): Plex does. Which is the only reason people chose Plex. (That and not knowing what smb (Samba) is.)


And end up with overpriced Nases, and paying for a subscription service, using their god darn, 10 times worse native TV playback functionality - accessig their Plex server via DLNA (which never was a very workable standard to begin with).

You cant force people towards their luck, you can just explain - in no uncertain terms, what approach makes sense, and what appraoch doesnt.)


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2020)

sorry, I don't understand everything you said.


It was just a question whether it was possible to use an app with direct IP connection, that's all.
I guess it's not possible, and there are other solution like you said (VPN/SMB/etc.)


I currently copy my files over USB/FTP to my phone if I want to watch them at my work's lunch break.
or, I wait to get back home.
or, I watch netflix instead.

when I'm home, I don't care about any servers or DLNA or transcoding (which my NAS can do, but I deactivated it).
I just launch the file using my computer's media player (local hdd or smb share with NAS), and have my TV connected over hdmi to computer, so dual screen with USB remote is all I need when I'm home.

what I asked was whether I could get my files access remotely, and thought "plex seems to be a popular name, and my NAS has that app too, let's see what it is".
but if it appears it's not a private non third party dependent solution then it's not what I'll go with.
I never used it, I never used any media server/client either. I don't have any preferences or being locked in wanting to use plex over kodi over anything else.

That's all I had to say about plex.

Now, I didn't know Kodi worked with SMB and didn't need any server. I didn't know anything in fact as I never really searched or needed any client to watch videos, I just double-click on the files on my computer and it works.
when I'm home, I don't really need anything setup. I won't watch a movie on my phone when I have my 4k TV connected to PC available.
If VPN is a solution for remote access, why not.

Hence if I do a VPN, I don't even need Kodi. I don't care about pretty GUI and covers and descriptions and sorted files or whatever.
I just want to list my files and play it. VLC on my phone is enough for that.

I hoped that maybe if I could setup such easy "file access" with restriction (and not all my computer for protection), then maybe my parents could get an easy interface on their firetv, or using a console when I visit. that's all.


Anyway, thank you for everyone comments and views on the subject.
it was just a question whether it's possible or not. I guess I just prefer to "wait to be back home"


----------

